# TCod Advent Calendar 08!



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

I PM'd Tailsy and she told me I could do it so here I present the new yearly TCod Advent Calendar.

As I write this it is the 30th November, 1 day before Christmas. 
Everyday on the countdown to christmas there will be a link, present, sprite, surprise or something completely different!

So let the countdown begin!!!

It starts on the 1st December and ends on 24th.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*








1st December--
A Quick christmas message from David Tennant.

2nd December-
-A clock on the countdown to christmas.

3rd December-
-Now talk to Santa!

4th December-
-Yes it is a bit random but nethertheless.

5th December-
-Make christmas pokemon wreaths, of thats your sort of thing.

6th December-
Yay! Its Snowing! seriously, you will love this.

7th December-
A true story- Boy arrested for opening presents early.

8th December-
Save Christmas.

9th December-
A definition of christmas.

10th December-
Kitty wishes you a merry christmas.

11th December-
Santa missed.

12th December-
An Abridged Christmas carol.

13th December-
Why Kirby doesn't like Christmas (Video)

14th December-
Because YTP is good for any occasion

15th December-
Full Metal Christmas (no, not FMA)

16th December-
Not made by me, all thanks go to Zephyrous Castform, thanks!.

17th December-
Very nice. The first installment of my christmas avatars. Part 1

18th December-
The second installment of my christmas avatar collection. Part 2

19th December-
Because christmas can never have too many Cute cat pictures.

20th December-
5 days to go! donated by Raichu Grunt.

21st December-
Adoption Center

22nd December-
A Happy Tree Friends Christmas.

23rd December-
The Next Doctor Christmas card AND a new clip of the upcoming Dr Who special!

24th December- Excited yet?
How long left?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like the German advent calendars, where there's chocolate instead of those things.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 1, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> Sounds like the German advent calendars, where there's chocolate instead of those things.


Oh, I love the kind with the doors where you open one a day for a Christmas-shaped chocolate.

Anyways, a very good idea.  Way to spread Christmas spirit.  Some people may not like it, but it's not going to kill them.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 1, 2008)

Hell yeah! I love advent calendars <3 I remember Serebii's last year, it was made of awesome~


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 1, 2008)

Ooh, I like this idea. <3


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

Ooh, good idea. I love these~ Once when I was little I made one with chocolate and lollies and stuff but I sucked and ate them all in two weeks.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 1, 2008)

Good idea!

And, on the subject on chocolate calendars, I love them. We always have one.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 1, 2008)

Same with me, i'm actually okay with the chocolate. Anyone (without  spoiling anything got any ideas? 

I got a lot but possibly not enough for 24 days.

anyway the first day is up, nothing big ,just the best ever most awesome christmas message from David Tennant.EVER.


----------



## S.K (Dec 1, 2008)

Seriously, nice idea, we need something like this on these forums Sam.

I like the 1st "gift" how'd you find that?

Anyway...Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## turbler (Dec 1, 2008)

the 2nd word 3rd letter is wrong  it shoulda been a "u" not a "w"


----------



## Zeph (Dec 1, 2008)

@Chocolate calenders - Basically every child in Britain gets them. Are they really that rare in other places?

This is quite a good idea. I'll have to watch this thread...


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 2, 2008)

We're having a chocolate advent calendar in German class~ The teacher picks names from a hat (box) to see who gets the chocolate...


----------



## Dragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> @Chocolate calenders - Basically every child in Britain gets them. Are they really that rare in other places?
> 
> This is quite a good idea. I'll have to watch this thread...


Not really that rare. Here in Canadaland, you can get three for a buck at the dollar store. =D


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

Ooh, nice present thing.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 2, 2008)

The second day is up. Just a link. Enjoy!


----------



## S.K (Dec 2, 2008)

2nd one is nice. Lets see whether you can keep it up for the rest of the month.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 3, 2008)

2nd is good. I just got a chocolate Advent calender!


----------



## Objection! (Dec 3, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> 2nd is good. I just got a chocolate Advent calender!


Me too! I have one every year, we have a special wall calendar, its a peice of fabric shaped like a christmas tree with pockets that have chocolate in them! It hangs off the wall, i'm very lucky.


EDIT:

3rd day is up! very special this one.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 3, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> @Chocolate calenders - Basically every child in Britain gets them. Are they really that rare in other places?


I hope not. Not having chocolate calendars should be a crime. Glad we have them in Portugal.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

Yay, fun talking to Santa!


----------



## turbler (Dec 4, 2008)

XDragonFireX said:


> Not really that rare. Here in Canadaland, you can get three for a buck at the dollar store. =D


 yay, I'm in Canadaland! woo-hoo oh and if u c/p santabot's comments he starts going a little nuts.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 4, 2008)

the fourth installment is up. 

Don't ask.


----------



## S.K (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 4, 2008)

Objection! said:


> 3rd December-
> -Now talk to Santa!


He said I was on his naughty list ;_;


----------



## Objection! (Dec 5, 2008)

Really? I'll have to have a word with him.

EDIT: The 5th day is up! a bit of arts and crafts, but even if you don't like it, you'll probably enjoy this.


----------



## S.K (Dec 7, 2008)

Have you updated today?


----------



## Objection! (Dec 7, 2008)

Oops! No it hasn't!

Anyway 7th day is finally up. 

A real christmas story.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 8, 2008)

8th day is up!!!


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 8, 2008)

Yay, I actually really like this. Very original. It took me a while to catch up but yeah, nice.

I like the 8th's


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Ha ha, fun game for the 8th ^_^


----------



## S.K (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah the games great... running out yet?

Also *Yay*

*600th Post!*

Yes, in red.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

^ Um OK. I suggest posting in the Rank up thread in the Laughing Cupboard~

Aw, 9th day is a Wikipedia article?


----------



## Objection! (Dec 10, 2008)

10th day is up! Nothing big, kitty wishes you a merry christmas.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 10, 2008)

Aawww, cute ^^


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Aww, that's the cutest cat I've seen in quite a while ^_^


----------



## Objection! (Dec 12, 2008)

11th and 12th day are up.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice how you've kept this going. I seriously thought you would've fallen behind. Well done. The last 2 days were good. This isn't getting the credit is derserves.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay there are 2 surprises for the 23rd! tommorow will be the last one.


----------



## Colossal (Dec 23, 2008)

Tommorow is the last day. Well done for not keeping it up to date, shame theres not enough feedback or attention.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

That would be so awesome! I want it!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 24, 2008)

Interesting. Christmas is in 5 hours here :)

New Zealand is special. We get the new year, christmas and other stuff before others.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Grrrr!!!! I still have to wait 25 hours and 51 minutes!!!!!!! wah...


----------



## Objection! (Dec 24, 2008)

Hooray! the last installment is up. Yes its the clock again, just see how long left now and see how far you've come..

P.S This is the last installment so you won't see one up tommorow, sorry.


----------



## @lex (Dec 24, 2008)

This last link insults me, as I celebrate Christmas today! :o


----------



## Objection! (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh. Sorry about that.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 24, 2008)

@lex said:


> This last link insults me, as I celebrate Christmas today! :o


Me too. WE GET TO OPEN OUR PRESENTS BEFORE YOU DO NYEH NYEH NYEH


----------



## Objection! (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah, but in my time I have too wait just as long as you do. Anyway, enjoy. Merry christmas.


----------



## Astro (Dec 24, 2008)

Good idea, I just joined 24 days late!

By any chance is this staying here, or are you deleting the thread afterwards?

You should keep it. Merry christmas.


----------

